# Наше творчество > Проза >  10 рассказиков о насекомых

## musbob

7 лет назад, под впечатлением миниатюр с баш.орг, я тоже два дня был писателем... :wink:

*10 рассказиков о насекомых*

Содержание и некоторые пояснения : 

1. Хвонг и бабочки.
( рассказ написан в 2002 году, 
поэтому рекламу от "Данон" 
следует считать жалким плагиатом ).
2. Дроздов.
3. Длинная история со счастливым концом.
4. Откуда берутся пятна на обоях.
5. Процедура. 
( для ортодоксально настроенных читателей )
6. Еще один рассказ про муху. 
( не рекомендуется читать членам КПРФ, 
имеющим большие заслуги )
7. О вреде (и пользе) коротких стрижек.
8. Еще раз о мерзких тараканах.
( если вы ничего не поняли, ещё раз 
прочитайте название )
9. и 10. Заменил два грустных рассказа 
о насекомых двумя без насекомых.
( ничего личного и никакой политики )


1. Хвонг и бабочки.

Хвонг вышел в поле и улыбнулся утреннему солнцу. 
Война еще не кончилась, но было приятно смотреть, как 
колышется зеленое рисовое море и снаряды, как большие 
навозные жуки, летают над ним. 
Что-то толкнуло Хвонга спереди. 
"Тянь-муань", - подумал Хвонг и, опустив подбородок, 
посмотрел на свой живот. 
Там образовалось отверстие величиной с небольшую тарелочку. 
Хвонг сунул в отверстие пальцы и почесал ими спину. 
Что-то тюкнуло его в затылок. 
"Тянь мунь-муань", - хотел подумать Хвонг, но думать было нечем. 
Он посмотрел на свое отражение в воде и обнаружил в голове 
отверстие величиной с блюдце. 
Тогда он встал на четвереньки и поскакал к лесу. 
Теперь он живет на деревьях, питаясь бабочками и дождевыми червями.
. . .
Счастлив ли он ? 
. . .
Я не знаю...


2. Дроздов.

Дроздов задумчиво смотрел на мух. Рядом сидел хозяин 
и увлеченно рассказывал о своих питомцах. 
Дроздов зажмурился и изо всех сил прихлопнул самую жирную муху кулаком. 
"На этом, дорогие телезрители, - сказал он, с отвращением вытирая 
пальцы о рубашку муховеда, - наша передача окончена. 
В следующий раз мы вам покажем еще какую-нибудь дрянь."


3. Длинная история со счастливым концом. 

В одном городе жила талантливая семья. Было у них два сына. 
Старший с детства подавал большие надежды - постоянно 
выпрыгивал в окошко и писал всякие гадости на заборе. 
- Писателем будет, - умилялась матушка. 
- Или летчиком, - соглашался отец, вытаскивая ремешок из брюк. 
На всякий случай сына назвали Антуаном, но тот вырос
большим и смелым ученым. По ночам он ловил на улице кошек 
и пересаживал им мозги хромых лягушек, полудохлых 
воробьев и наоборот. 
Брат его был странный юноша, звали его Наум. 
Антуан по-своему его любил и по-своему лечил, но, похоже, 
не очень успешно. 
Был обед. Антуан читал, Наум давился рыбой. 
- Нупочемупроменятакмалопишутвгазетах!? - энергично воскликнул 
Антуан и выбежал из комнаты. Было слышно, как он в сердцах 
топчет чужую кепку и плюет на пол. 
Наум вопрошающе мяукнул. Кот на диване пожал плечами. 
Вбежал Антуан и выпрыгнул в окошко. 
- Стоп, - скажет читатель, 
- а при чем здесь рассказы про насекомых ? 
А при том, что когда Антуан вернулся, его искусала божья коровка. 
Антуан долго болел и выздоровел. 
А ведь бывает и наоборот...


4. Откуда берутся пятна на обоях. 

Ивановы и Петровы жили по соседству. Тараканы, которые жили 
у Петровых, как и хозяева, были толстые и вальяжные, 
и паразитировали с большим достоинством. Ивановские тараканы 
тоже были похожи на своих хозяев: мелкие, рыжие, но зато 
шустрые и очень принципиальные. 
Однажды таракан Петровых по ошибке заполз на соседскую 
территорию. Там он ехидно подбоченился, и, по свидетельствам 
очевидцев, сильно заважничал. Неподалеку группировались 
ивановские прусаки, готовясь дать отпор агрессору. 
Однако, проворнее всех оказался хозяин квартиры. 
Вооружившись тапкой, он несколькими ловкими движениями 
истребил жирного петровского таракана и дюжину своих 
зазевавшихся паразитов. 
Сейчас об этой драме напоминают лишь несколько пятен 
на обоях, а у Петровых тараканы передают ее из поколения 
в поколение в виде устного народного творчества, искажая 
каждый раз новыми героическими и все более зловещими 
подробностями.


5. Процедура.

Ибрагим Кадырыч проснулся, совершил намаз, повернувшись задом 
к испорченным людям, и сел писать советы. 
Он был писатель. Он нашел себя в издании брошюрок с советами: 
150 советов хитроумного завязывания шнурков для левшей, 
хитроумного свертывания кульков в темноте, неспешной ловли блох, и т.п. 
Блохи заедали его соседку Марью Ивановну. Но ей было все равно, 
потому что она, выражаясь медицинским языком, была идиоткой идиотской. 
Ибрагим Кадырыч, напротив, очень боялся блох, и, 
увидев в замочную скважину, что Марья Ивановна почёсывается, 
начинал обрывать телефон санэпидстанции. 
Округлив свои узкие глаза, он визжал в трубку:
- Приижжжяйти, очин апасна! 
Приезжали измученные, слегка задрипанные ассенизаторы 
и опрыскивали Марью Ивановну дустом. Она громко чихала, 
а Ибрагим Кадырыч, уставший от этой своей общественно-полезной нагрузки, 
падал в скрипучее писательское кресло и полчаса истерично хихикал. 
Затем он поворачивался задом к испорченным людям, совершал намаз и засыпал.


6. Ещё один рассказ про муху.

Голодная осенняя муха, без всякой задней мысли, руководствуясь 
лишь инстинктом самосохранения, укусила вагоновожатого за палец. 
Вагоновожатый, перезагруженный политинформацией о страшной 
африканской напасти под названием ЦЕ-ЦЕ, сразу понял, что пришел ему срок. 
Не желая умирать долгой и мучительной смертью, он выскочил из 
кабины и бросился под колеса своего трамвая. Стукнувшись головой 
об рельсы, он ещё решил крикнуть напоследок: "За Сталина!", 
но быстрые колеса оборвали его вопли. 
Многие потом говорили, что слышали слово "Сталин", некоторым 
послышалось "достали", в общем, комиссия, расследовавшая это 
странное самоубийство, сделала очень неутешительные выводы. 
Настолько неутешительные, что товарищеский, а затем и районный 
суд приговорили вагоновожатого к расстрелу с конфискацией 
имущества (посмертно). А администрация трамвайного депо 
вытолкала его семью из ведомственного барака.


7. О вреде (и пользе) коротких стрижек.

Одна парикмахерша, страдающая эпилепсией, стригла 
под-котовского комсомольского секретаря. Наполовину 
оболванив его шишковатую голову, она наткнулась на 
противного красного клеща, обмазанного растительным
маслом. Быстро сунув в рот деревянную ложку, парикмахерша 
легла на пол и забилась в припадке, пуская слюни. Секретарь 
задумчиво посмотрел в зеркало на свою недоделанную голову, 
спрятал в карман бутылку с каким-то одеколоном, и вышел. 
Заплатив в кассу четыре копейки вместо восьми, он направился 
в другое, менее престижное заведение, где парикмахерша 
страдала энурезом.


8. Ещё раз о мерзких тараканах.

Жил-был йог, который много думал, но ничем не болел. 
После медитации он брался за книгу. Сначала он читал ее 
как все, потом между строк, вверх ногами и задом наперед. 
Таким образом, он в совершенстве ею овладевал и начинал 
тренировать мысли. Озвучив мысль ртом, он затем 
ловил ее правым ухом и, когда, отфильтрованная его могучим 
мозгом, мысль выскакивала из левого уха, он ловил ее и закрывал 
в стеклянную банку. Банку он прятал в темном чулане, снабдив 
этикеткой с соответствующим номером. 
Забив чулан доверху и израсходовав все банки в монастыре, йог наконец
решил взглянуть на свой богатый внутренний мир. 
Он зажег настольную лампу, чтобы лучше было видно, 
и закатил посильнее глаза. 
Не дай вам бог увидеть то, что увидел он, дорогие товарищи.


(вместо №9) Депутатская сказка.

"Депутаты обслуживаются по средам", - гласило объявление 
на дверях парикмахерской. 
"Два дня ещё, - с тоской подумал Сапрелкин, - авось не выгонят".
Спрятав удостоверение в карман рубашки, он вошёл внутрь. 

Одна парикмахерша стригла лысого мужика, другая - делала 
мелкую химию вертлявой старушке. Толстая тётка дожидалась 
своей очереди, сидя на двух стульях у входа. 
- Вам в среду, - не оборачиваясь, сказала одна парикмахерша. 
- Да мне...,- начал было Сапрелкин. 
- Вы что, читать не умеете ? - строго спросила вторая. 
- Вечно эти депутаты норовят без очереди пролезть, ага, -
поддержала беседу толстая тётка . 

Старушка с мелкой химией крутнулась на стуле и 
затараторила, брызгая слюной в разные стороны : 
- У меня вот крыша течёт а сосед алкоголик коты все 
двери обоссали и молодёжь песни орёт по ночам в подъезде 
да плюёт бутылки не успеваешь собирать а эти ходют тут 
работать не хотят вообще ! 

Лысый гневно выпучил глаза в зеркало.

Тётка вскочила со стула, задрала подол и хотела лягнуть 
Сапрелкина своей огромной ножищей, но тот уже успел просочиться 
на улицу. 

"Понедельник - день тяжёлый, - подумал он, - кажется, 
в шестой столовой сегодня нашего брата пускают." 
И побежал, перепрыгивая через лужи, пропивать огромную 
свою депутатскую зарплату.


(вместо №10) Пьеса "Ленин и Дзержинский" 


_(Удалено PAN...) Без обид... Десять минут ломал голову над приведением в цензурный вид, но таки не смог...:biggrin: Может у автора получиться???... PAN..._
*Добавлено через 3 минуты*
PS:  два невошедших упаднических рассказика о насекомых:

9.  Композитор и моль. 

У очень талантливого и плодовитого композитора в рояле завелась 
моль. По ночам она объедала войлок с молоточков, а днем спала. 
Это была очень мудрая моль. Каждую ночь она меняла молотки, 
чтобы ее присутствие нельзя было вычислить по изменившемуся звуку. 
Много лет они прожили рядом. Сначала утренние этюды маэстро не 
давали моли спать, но спустя некоторое время она не мыслила без 
них своего существования. Незаметно, но звук все-таки менялся 
не в лучшую сторону, становился жестче и меньше. И однажды 
композитор услышал, как один из его друзей-клиентов сказал другому: 
- Да, касание у старика уже не то. 
Посреди ночи маэстро вдруг проснулся и выбросился из окна 
первого этажа в большой сугроб. Холодный душ подействовал 
отрезвляюще: поднявшись, он усмехнулся, растер снегом лицо 
и пошел домой, насвистывая свежий мотивчик, 
но возле подъезда поскользнулся, ударился затылком 
об асфальт и умер наФуй. Извините. 
Утром, не услышав привычных упражнений, моль сдохла 
от несварения желудка. 

10.  Бабье лето. 

Студентка третьего курса политеха Маша, в пока  еще 
теплый субботний день, вышла в парк, чтобы почитать книжечку 
и покараулить младшую сестренку, копавшуюся в песочнице. 
В это же время по парку праздно шатался молодой преподаватель 
того же вуза, Андрюша Сергеич, посланый недавно сюда по 
распределению, и вчера бурно отмечавший с коллегами свой 
первый аванс. С утра он, по совету старших, опохмелился 
перцовкой, и теперь ему было очень паршиво в этом чужом городе, 
в этом желтеющем парке с несвежим, тяжелым воздухом. 
Увидев знакомое лицо, недавний студент пединститута подсел 
к Маше и затеял светскую и, как ему самому показалось, 
интеллектуальную беседу. Маша смотрела в книгу и краснела. 
Заметив ее смущение, Андрюша почувствовал себя намного лучше и, 
свободнее откинувшись на спинку скамеечки, заулыбался.  
- Маша, смотри, что у меня есть!,- подбежала к ним маленькая 
девочка в желтеньком платьице. 
- Ну-ка, ну-ка, покажи,- просунул между сестрами свое припухшее, 
доброе лицо Андрюша Сергеич. 
Девочка разжала пальцы, и он сначала почувствовал всем нутром, 
а потом уже увидел раздавленного лесного клопа. 
Его стошнило прямо на желтенькое платьице. 
Девочка заплакала и прижалась к сестре, а Андрюша Сергеич 
собрал вещички и в тот же день уехал из города. 
Говорят, что он устроился валить лес, и зарабатывает теперь 
большие деньжищи.

----------


## Alenajazz

> 10 рассказиков о насекомых


Спасибо, повеселили от души! А есть что-нибудь про скорпионов?

----------


## PAN

> 10 рассказиков о насекомых


 :Ok: ...
Классно...

----------


## натэл

Уважаемый автор! Хотелось бы отметить замечательное название - 10 рассказиков о насекомых - замысел достойный - социальная сатира на современное общество обывателей и маленьких людей как Ибрагим Кадыров, как парикмахерша, как соседи Ивановы и Петровы. Вы даже наметили идею - показать одинаково ничтожными насекомых и людей - "идиотку идиотскую " Марью Петровну избавляют от опасных блох "задрипанные асенизаторы" (!!!)  Однако, что вы высмеиваете? Смеетесь над родителями, назвавших сына Антуаном или над тем, что Антуана искусала божья коровка? Вы смеетесь над композитором, потому что он выбросился из окна, когда почуствовал, что не может играть как прежде или над парикмахершами, страдающими болезнями?
   Ваш  прием создания комического примитивный: искусали божьи коровки, моль сдохла, девочку стошнило, ударился затылком об асфальт и умер "на..." (!!!), коты двери обо... 
   Выразительные средства бедные вперемежку с речевыми ошибками, проблемы не поставлены, образы придуманы, а не взяты из жизни (например, йог), идея не нашла воплощения.

----------


## Сенова Оксана

*натэл*, Бедная,нател.что такое Ч.Ю вы вообще понимаете??вы вообще читать  без обостренного чyВcтва собственной неотразимости читать yмеете?



> Выразительные средства бедные вперемежку с речевыми ошибками, проблемы не поставлены, образы придуманы, а не взяты из жизни


 ААААААААААААААААААААААА

----------


## натэл

> *натэл*, Бедная,нател.что такое Ч.Ю вы вообще понимаете?
>  ААААААААААААААААААААААА



Я за подлинное искусство, а не за массовую культуру, за грамотную речь и красивый русский язык. Мне так очевидно, что вы ничего не имеете против речевых ошибок и бессмысленных каламбуров.

----------


## Vikentia

Смешно конечно, но мне кажется это не рассказы, а анекдоты собственного сочинения.

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

О чём тут спорить...один чееел пишет,другие читают... или не читают :Meeting: Лично для меня все читаемое делятся на два-Хочется читать дальше или нет.

----------


## татуся

> 7 лет назад, под впечатлением миниатюр с баш.орг, я тоже два дня был писателем... :wink:
> 
> *10 рассказиков о насекомых*


Почитала бы дальше с интересом!!!!

----------

